# Braid=Success



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Switched to braid tonight and got a nice limit of eyes!Spooled up with some Power Pro and can't beleive the difference it made.The sensitivity is amazing!

Fish were hitting sticks really good!Can't wait to go again!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

i've convinced all of my good buddies to reluctantly switch, soon after they all exclaim it (power pro) is the best thing since since sliced bread! 

Congrats on the limit o eyes


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use to night fish for eyes up the east fork river at dale hollow. it was amaving just how good braid worked. i just used 15 lb test, with no leader at night. i could be reeling in my jig and want to make sure i was close to the bottom. i would stop reeling and drop my rod back and i could feel the little jigs hit the bottom. it was just amazing how i could feel with the braid line.

it didnt take long for me to learn to back the drag off. after i broke off my first two fish when i set the hook i backed the drag way off and even using a feather lite eagle claw rod i just tugged on the rod alittle to set the hook. since then i,ve used braid for many fishing trips. i,ve used it for bass and for trolling our local lake, and it is a must for using divers on erie. good luck and have fun.
sherman


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone try Nanofil? I've seen and heard both positives and negatives about it but can't justify putting a 20 spot down on a spool of line that has breakage problems.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

After losing my 5th x-rap this fall, I think I am going to try braid for the first time.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I've used the Nanofil; senstive line, but not worth the price. I have broken it off. Biggest advantage is that it casts far better than braid, although not as good as mono, and line twist is not an issue. I use it to jig fish.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MDBuckeye said:


> Anyone try Nanofil? I've seen and heard both positives and negatives about it but can't justify putting a 20 spot down on a spool of line that has breakage problems.


Used it once. Wasnt all that impressed with it. I like Suffix braid, and I have also been using something called Crystal. Having really good luck with the Crystal. I only use it on spinning gear. (I think it might actually been designed for that use) It does appear to fray though. To save the bucks, I usually fill half the reel with a cheap mono then tie on the braid. Usually I can make a 125 yrds last quite awhile doing that.


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

MDBuckeye said:


> Anyone try Nanofil? I've seen and heard both positives and negatives about it but can't justify putting a 20 spot down on a spool of line that has breakage problems.


I use nanofil to slow fish tubes in the the rivers for smallmouth. I don't think ill ever go back to anything else works great can feel the fish litteraly pick the bait up when its laying on the bottom. I tie a flurcarbon leader on even though its diameter is most likely small enough the color of it doesn't matter. You can cast way farther with it and it usually never tangles. Personally though i think you can only go far with what kind of braid/nanofil you get. If you want better sensitivity get a better rod. As for nanofil breaking i haven't had much of a problem, like anything else if it gets real frayed you have to retie your bait.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

I use suffix 832 and haven't had any problems at all with line twist.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

About time Todd. Get ya some 10lb power pro not the super slick stuff either. Just good old power pro. I have tried ALOT of different types and power pro is the best for me. 
I also put on half a spool of junk mono under the braid and tie on a 14lb mono leader with a double uni knot.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just remember on the cold nights you need to use some sort of product to slow water absorption in the braid or ice can ruin your night quickly.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> Just remember on the cold nights you need to use some sort of product to slow water absorption in the braid or ice can ruin your night quickly.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

n-strut said:


> Any suggestions?


spare spool with mono


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> spare spool with mono


I dunno how you do it....

(Saugeyefisher has not yet come to the "dark" side...)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Like said on here before, quality rod/reel goes a long ways. But with that said. There have been times were I wish I had my spare spool filled with braid(rocks are mean to 8lb mono). And I have used it, just never got used to it I guess
Trust me though I get nervous as could be when I got a big girl next to the bank lol with no net(i know even worst eh!lol), I do have a nice gaff thatll get the job done but only use it when ''meat hunting'' but ive been throwing back my fish since my last trip.

Seriously though,to the new braid users,make sure that drag is light when throwing sticksbaits for eyes! Seen plenty of lures come back at guys faces cause of the drag to tight....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Seriously though,to the new braid users,make sure that drag is light when throwing sticksbaits for eyes! Seen plenty of lures come back at guys faces cause of the drag to tight....


Solution: braid + flouro leader, only setup I throw.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea Aj, If or when I switch over a leader of some kind will be a must for me. Atleast untill I get used to no stretch... But on the other hand I hate to change something that has been working for me so far....


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I have nano fill on one spinning rod and it is fantastic for casting and sensitivity. I do hate the white color. To the others that have used nanofill...how did you tie a flouro leader to that line? It is super slick and some folks even tie double palamar knots to help with the knot slip. I haven't tried to tie a flouro leader to it because I thought it wouldn't work...would love to learn if and how others have done it.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Im on the darkside with ya saugeyefisher. I haven't went to braid either. I use florocarbon. It sucks losing lures and fish here and there but to me its all part of the challenge.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

webby said:


> Im on the darkside with ya saugeyefisher. I haven't went to braid either. I use florocarbon. It sucks losing lures and fish here and there but to me its all part of the challenge.


Yea and i totally get why guys use it. I use a good reel with a good drag, Good rods with GREAT sensitivity, and what is imo good line(mono).. Up until last night I hadnt lost but a couple cranks to snags,and one to a fish(snap moufunction,maybe even user(bad eyes)... When I get a heavy fish I try not to "bass flip" it onto the bank(and when I do with a big fish usually the bait just comes out,rather then break off). And last nite was more user error then anything(connected with my other rod on a back cast and there goes my stick lol).... 

Sorry,now back to the original topic. Those that have used the nano,with it being so slick does it repell water better then regular braid? If so would it be a good alternative for fishing those super cold nights when your spool freezes up useing braid?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i am a fan of powerpro, although, during an isolated incident, ive seen a 4mo old spool literally break apart by hand. i do however, think its a good idea to keep a spool of braid and a spool of mono/fluoro on hand. most good reals will come with an extra spool. but when i do use braid, i usually have it spooled with mono backing. im also a huge fan of suffix.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Braid payed off again tonight got 10 on a stick!
Lovin the Power Pro!


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

tryed braid 1st time this year-i will never use anything else again-if u loose a lure its because u will have to cut your line-do not grab it and pull or u will be treating slices in your hand-......


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

JOJOFLY said:


> tryed braid 1st time this year-i will never use anything else again-if u loose a lure its because u will have to cut your line-do not grab it and pull or u will be treating slices in your hand-......


LOL I remember that lesson well.<G>


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Instead of cutting your line and leaving it in the water, try grabbing your spool so it won't spin and pulling straight back (point rod at lure). Usually you will either break off at the knot or straighten a hook and get your lure back


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

We always keep a small 12' piece of 2x4 in our boat and use it to wrap the line around and pull it loose. This is especially helpful at Pymatuning where you can pull up a stump and pick everyone else's lures off the stump!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

Make sure you keep checking the eyelets on your pole. If your using none coated eyelets with braided line it will cut grooves into them, making casting a hot mess.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I use 30lb. Power Pro Braid, haven't lost a bait or Saugeye yet.


----------

